# They're made out of meat!



## TameraAli (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html   Oh my gosh.  I laughed harder than I should have.

_"You know how when you slap or flap meat, it makes a noise? They talk by flapping their meat at each other. "​_


----------



## Aldino (Apr 10, 2012)

That has to be one of the greatest pages of text that I have ever read. And will be for some time.


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so very frightened and alone.
What did I just read?


----------



## Aldino (Apr 10, 2012)

Something that needs to be turned into a full fledged book.


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 10, 2012)

Never! The day that happened would be the last sane day on earth! 
I don't want to talk to meat


----------



## Zenia (Apr 10, 2012)

hehe That was great.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like a twilight zone episode


----------



## Tybis (Apr 11, 2012)

*sighs*
Why are the best things always the shortest? 
:[


----------



## Corto (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaFZTAOb7IE

I love the video versions. Reminds me of Twin Peaks.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 22, 2012)

Who wrote this and has he/she written anything else?


----------

